# Jackson Hole (Mission Valley) - Ronan MT



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks to land blind saturday a.m., 35 dogs
3,5,9,10,11,12,13,17,19,22,23,25,28,29,40,43,44,46,47,48,49,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,69,72,73

4th series Derby Saturday a.m., do not have callbacks


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck Kim! Katie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

GOLDEN ALERT

Congratulations to Marie Doherty and Casey with the Derby win


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats Marie


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

*Derby:*

1) Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey -- Marie (RTF "Annette") Doherty 
2) Silvertip's Total Commitment -- Erhardt
3) Armagh's En Fuego -- Hanlon
4) Chasing the Outlaws -- Jones
RJ) TJ Chaparron -- Lopez

JAMs: 2, 4, 8, 9, 12, 14, 15, 20, 23, 34

Hurray Marie! I guess we will forgive you for going to the dark side since you are back to being an equal opportunity owner. 

Melanie

ps Go Team Jake-lets (and Pilot-lets;-)).


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Marie and Rob on your Derby placements!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Let's hear it for the fluffies! Yeah! Specially Jake and Pilot fluffies!
And you, too, Marie!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Open Results: 1 Ranger/Judy Rasmunson
2 Chad/ H Bill Totten O Steve Bechtel,Jr
3 Band/ Judy Rasmunson
4 Meg/ Ken & Sandi Thorson
RJ Lightning/H Eric Fangsrud O Marie Doherty
Jams:Fly Kim Johnson, Moxie H Eric Fangsrud O Stephen Holst,Max/H Pat 
Hanlon O John Eppler, Mojo H Eric Fangsrud O Freewman & Toni Boyett,
Bowie H Karl Gunzer O Jeff Jenkins & Gary Mathis


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks all for the Congratulations. I am pretty pumped. This is K.C.'s 5th Derby. He is 16 months.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations Marie and K.C. That is great!

--Susan


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO KC & MARIE!!!!!

CONGRAT'S TO JUDY & RANGER FOR WINNING THE OPEN AND JUDY WITH BAND TAKING THE 3RD.

WHAT A GOLDEN DAY!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO PLACED AND JAMMED!

Tammy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Marie and K. C. So, this is the little golden you were telling me about. Nice going. Will be fun watching him progress with plenty of time and derbies to go.

Arleen


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Judy an the Open win with Ranger, and third with Band!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations Marie.
Not only a derby win but a RJ in the open. Great weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO JUDY!!!! Congrats, Katie


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Judy also WON the amateur, but not with Ranger (sorry, don't know what dog either)

Eric WON the Qual

Kris


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Qual
Handler
1st Mozart...Fangsrud
2nd Gage.....Kendrick
3rd Copper...Jones
4th Coke.....Arnold

RJ Dutch....VanderZanden

Jams Piper...Van De Brake
Rio......Erhardt
Dolly....Futhey

Congrats to all


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Copper and Creg Jones on the Qual third, and to Lynn Nelson and Rob Erhardt on the Qual Jam on Rio, and Carma Futhey on the Qual Jam with Dolly.

Also many congrats to Judy Rasmuson, not only for her Open win with Ranger and third with Band, but also for the Amateur win with Fizz and fourth with Beau!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, Congratulations Judy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Wow is right, Janet! Way to go, Judy! 

And Rio jammed the qual? Great, Rob and Lynn. 

Hope to see you all in Billings


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> *Derby:*
> 
> 1) Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey -- Marie (RTF "Annette") Doherty
> 2) Silvertip's Total Commitment -- Erhardt
> ...


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrats to Totten w/ Chad


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

WAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marie and KC!!!! You just know with a name like that he was gonna be a good one!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!

KC


----------

